# WB 02177 Needs A Home In Bayonne NJ



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We have a banded (believed to be a fancy breed) pigeon in Bayonne NJ in need of a good home. If you are interested, please let me know. Have been unable to trace this band and locate the owner. The finder is not able to keep the bird. Local pickup preferred but shipping may be possible.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Hen or cock? I have room for another hen at this time.
Daryl
And I won't even try to drive to N.J.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Daryl. I don't know if this bird is a hen or not. Will try to find out.

Terry


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Im in NJ and would be willing to travel half way. My loft isnt complete yet but all my birds do go out to the flight everyday for the entire day and have actually started training. If you could tell me what type pigeon it is and if you have photos I'd be willing to take him/her in. Does it come with a small temporary cage? Feel free to email me privately: [email protected] and update me on details.

I am currently taking in a Lahore and white homer hen from Key West FL. They will be making their way here Tuesday and will be arrvingon Wed. Look foward to hearing from you.

Thanks!!

Luis


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LuisO said:


> I am currently taking in a Lahore and white homer hen from Key West FL. They will be making their way here Tuesday and will be arrvingon Wed. Look foward to hearing from you. Thanks!! Luis


Hi Luis,

I was hoping you would see this one and be interested. Not trying to leave you out, Daryl, but Luis is so much closer .. about 100 miles, I think, from where the bird is.

Luis, I'll get in touch with the rescuer of this bird and get the two of you in touch to make arrangements.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just an update on this fella. He/She is a nice looking NY Flying Flight. I will be picking him up sometime soon. Anyone in the South Jersey area that may be interested in this guy feel free to let me know. I am taking him in and keeping him, but if someone is interested in giving this bird a home with other birds like him let me know. I have photos on hand if anyone wants to see them.

Thanks,

Luis


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Lets see the pictures anyway!!!!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jiggs said:


> Lets see the pictures anyway!!!!


 I'll second that suggestion!


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Bayonne NJ*

20 miles away from me, my sis use to live by 16th st and Ave A right on the corner, if I only knew this before I could take that bird while the owner is being located, but its ok just so you guys know Im 10 miles from Manhattan and 19 miles from Jersey City, 39 miles from Colonia NJ, 21 miles from Brooklyn(Flatbush Av & Lenox Av), I can have a room for some birds and I will make a coop for my breeders...Just let me know guys who is in need of space closer to me, got some free home and lodging here L L...


Oliver


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Oliver,

Email Sent!


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

Does this pigeon still need a home ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sk8er said:


> Does this pigeon still need a home ?


I don't know, sk8er. Hopefully Luis will give us an update soon.

Terry


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Terry and Sk8er*

also LuisO I did make an arrangement with those people I need to talk to and I got the green light, I emailed Ellen and her husband to let them know I can pick the bird tomorrow around 530 to 6pm in Bayonne NJ ...Since Im going to Jersey City anyway...Terry , I have a lil problem during the weekend a letter from the city of NY about my loft or the birds so I got that arranged with them and have a green light and Im keeping this bird and pick it up from Ellen and her husband tomorrow...thanks for your concern...keep you update on the bird...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much, Oliver! Glad you are able to give this pigeon a good home. Please let us know how it all goes.

Terry


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Terry *

 I made an arrangement with Joe and we will meet up this coming Sunday for me to pick up the lost pigeon, just do hope I can still find the owner while I have him/her in my loft...I just had a little things to take care of here in the city of NY about my loft and having pigeons in my backyard, but since I just need to let the loft clean, neighbors are not complaining and birds are healthy; I wont have any problems with them...Im not good on meeting people from the net but this is one subject that make friends around me, need to give a good relationship to everybody who love pigeons. thanks again Terry


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Hey Every 1*

 Just so you guys know, I have this bird ( 02 WB 177 ) as you are reading this reply just to update the latest on this forum...He is a pretty roller ( I think ) and he seems needs some food to gain the weight he needs...just have to put him away from my birds since he is a newbies in my loft...I'll keep you guys update from time to time...I also asked Joe about the original owner and he said its from Louisiana, and Im sure the shipping for 1 bird will cost a lot so I might as well keep him here until I find him a mate...

Later  

Oliver


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Oliver! Thanks so much for giving this bird a home! It's greatly appreciated! Please do keep us posted on how the bird is doing.

Terry


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

This birdie found a home! YAY! Congrats on him Oliver. I hope everything works out and if anything EVER falls through or you are in a temporary Bind let me know and I may be able to help you out. Tell Oscar I'll see him one day cause I know the photos don't do him justice 

Take Care,

Luis


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Oliver,

From the photos that were sent to me Oscar looks like a New York Flying Flight. You can tell by his eyes. In any case let me know what he ends up being (Male/Female), I may have a bird (maybe not his type, but maybe the opposite sex) for him.

Luis


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*thanks LuisO*

you're welcome Terry
yah its a cock and he seems wants to mate right away but since my hens are taken already he might have to wait with his own kind of breed...I heard that you lost some of your birds, I'd like to give you a buzz on the phone that day when I got the email from 911 pigeon alert, but hopefully you find your lost birds, I was in Colonia the other day & meet Arthur, (breeder) is the flying flight bird I got name is Oscar? kool name...I will take a pic of him soon and post it here hopefully it comes out right...


----------

